# Facebook Friends?



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
Bernie and I have enjoyed getting to know many of you on SM and would love to be networked through FB. If you'd be okay with us adding you as a friend on FB, either post here with your info or PM me! I'd love to take some of the friendships on here and transfer them to FB stuff to see more pics of fluffs and find out what's going on over there too! :thumbsup:

Jessica and Bernadette


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh, I'm Jessica Heather Howard if that helps anyone


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

add me...Jeryl Grindle Ricks


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Add me too -- Lynn Sabo. And Jeryl -- please add me too.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Please add me - Rita Faison

btw - did the pj's fit Bernie?


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Lynn, what does your profile pic look like? There are multiple Lynn Sabos


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Rita, I'll post pics tonight! Thanks for the reminder, they look awesome, I sent you a PM


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

lynn, add me, I tried to find you, there are several Lynn Sabo....
Heather I cant find you either, there are also several. add me please


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

majik921 said:


> Hey Lynn, what does your profile pic look like? There are multiple Lynn Sabos


 

Jessica, look on my friends list and you'll see Lynn.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Jessica! Yes, I got your pm. I am surprised you received it so fast.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

I would love to get to know you guys on FB as well! I am Becky Andrews, or it may still say Becky Warden-Andrews. It is a picture of Sophie as my default.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Please feel free to add me. Suzan Robertson


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Hi*

I am Barbara Breto


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am Pat Oliveri. But you might want to leave a message with your request and remind me...as I am trying now to only ad people that I know. (I have over 150 friend requests....they have dogs, but i don't know who they are!).

It's time for me to clean up on FB! It's nice to have a lot of friends, but when they don't even speak english...well that gets fustrating, LOL....:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh - I was gonna decline your friend request but then I saw this thread - thanks for adding me 

ETA - If anyone else wants to add me its Orla Curley but please say you are from SM.

I think most of you are on my friends list anyway


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im liza unique chicon , and i have no problem adding anyone but i post alot of stuff about me and my family not only about dolce , if thats ok with u add me  say your from sm if your profile pic doesnt have a fluff ,lol


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Facebook Buddies!!

I always wanted to be friends with the SM maltese folks on Facebook.

Please add me too.....

Kiki Adams

My profile pic is me in front of a fireplace with a Golden Retriever.

Thanks!! :wub: :innocent: :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I love seeing SM friends on FB. I am Pam Whitener.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My profile pic has me holding Lacie with her B-Day hat on. LOL I think most of my SM friends are also FB friends -- but I will send requests to a few of you here that aren't.

Like Pat -- I'm trying to delete friends on FB that I really don't know -- especially if I don't speak their language (but I do speak 7 languages without including Maltese. LOL)


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Like Liza, I post a lot about my personal life including my blog so it's not all malts all the time but if you're game, add me!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I post about my personal life, too. People can always hide some of their friends wall posts if they feel they receive too much info from all directions. I have to do that sometimes.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Y'all can add me to your FB Friends! I'm already friends with Jessica!! Donna McDaniel....NC


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jessica ... I just PM'd you with my Facebook name. :thumbsup:

Marie


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll only hide you if you post a million times about Farm Town!! LOL!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> I'll only hide you if you post a million times about Farm Town!! LOL!!


Me, too! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't post too much about my personal life on FB, but do update people on Aolani's personal life ;-) My "dog" friends don't seem to mind, but other people do. I get a lot of "why so many pics of that dog?" I just ignore or tell them they don't have to look at them if they don't want to LOL.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

add me on fb , liza unique chicon 

to those that have added me already thank u


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lmao , i have all games and apps like that blocked !


pammy4501 said:


> I'll only hide you if you post a million times about Farm Town!! LOL!!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*add me*

feel free to add me. Barbara Breto


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm Brit Ban and I do hide those who are farming on FB. LOL I don't post much so I'm a good friend. LOL


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Add me to the FB list! Jackie Gadbois. It'll be great to be able to keep up with everyone that way! As others have suggested, say you are from SM


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Feel free to add me to, just PM me your link here on SM. I have myself excluded from being listed in the search directory on FB, but you can always find me via the same pic I have of Delilah in my siggy here. I think the majority of SM'ers are on my FB page.


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm game ... it would be great to be added! Vicki Sattler [Pearl is my profile pic] and please let me know you are from SM ..... way to many weirdos out there who I've NEVER heard of try to become friends LOL


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Johita said:


> I don't post too much about my personal life on FB, but do update people on Aolani's personal life ;-) My "dog" friends don't seem to mind, but other people do. I get a lot of "why so many pics of that dog?" I just ignore or tell them they don't have to look at them if they don't want to LOL.


They are so jealous! Aolani is 22222222 cute!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Feel free to add me - Maggie Kroepel Herrel. My profile pic is the girls.


----------



## mcaldw01 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi! Friend me on FB...would love to see your malti babies! 

Facebookfacebook.com/mcaldwellnall


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Maltbabe said:


> They are so jealous! Aolani is 22222222 cute!


LOL, thank you. Your babies are adorable too!

I'm friends with many of you here, but if anyone else is interested they can find me on someone else's page as Edith Velez and my siggy pic here is my profile pic there. I made myself unsearchable otherwise. Just send me a message on your friend reuqest stating that you are from SM.


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Add me! Add me! Add me!! 
I am Fiona Williamson and mypic is a black and white dog (Benny) and I live in Wollongong in Australia!!


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh yes...add me! & thank you. Anne Minieri. Please mention 
SM & I have a blue blouse on in my pic. Thanks


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Go ahead and add me, too. Miki Miller


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

Try this link and add me. I have my privacy settings as unsearchable. Let me know if the link doesn't work.

Login | Facebook


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm adding you guys to FB, so if you get a friend request from Robin Plas, it's me. :biggrin:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

You guys can add me on facebook too. www.facebook.com/hatsumomo7, Robin ur link doesnt work


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm on FB too. Feel free to add me, it's Bridget Soyars


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

Hatsumomo77 said:


> You guys can add me on facebook too. www.facebook.com/hatsumomo7, Robin ur link doesnt work


I kinda figured that. I'll try and add you.


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

munchkn8835 said:


> Y'all can add me to your FB Friends! I'm already friends with Jessica!! Donna McDaniel....NC


Donna, I'm having trouble finding you on FB.

Nevermind...just found you. lol


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Please feel free to add me.....Cindy Thom
I don't post much but I love to see everyones updates and pictures.


----------



## Amandasc88 (Sep 8, 2011)

Feel free to add me to!! Amanda Zearfoss


----------

